# You must convert your vconfig_ VLAN entries to vlan entries.

## Flobian

Hi!

I did an update world on a server box. Openrc was installed. openrc-0.8.2-r1 and baselayout-2.0.2 is installed now.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.br13 start
> 
>  * Bringing up interface eth0
> ...

 

I don't know what to change in /etc/conf.d/net and i can't find anything about this error except here: http://www.gentoo.ru/node/22657

This is the configuration working before the update:

```

xendmz01 ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "null")

config_eth1=( "null")

config_eth2=( "null")

config_dummy0=( "null")

vlans_eth0="20 110 350 351 352"

vconfig_eth0=( "set_name_type VLAN_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD" )

config_vlan20=( "null" )     # Kundennetz

config_vlan110=( "null" )

config_vlan350=( "null" )    # Colt IP Access

config_vlan351=( "null" )    # 13er DMZ

config_vlan352=( "null" )    # 15er DMZ

bridge_br100="eth0"

config_br100=("null")

brctl_br100=( "setfd 0" "sethello 1" "stp off" )

depend_br100() {

need net.eth0

}

bridge_br20="vlan20"

config_br20=("null")

#config_br20=("192.168.61.9/24")

brctl_br20=( "setfd 0" "sethello 1" "stp off" )

depend_br20() {

need net.eth0

}

bridge_br110="vlan110"

config_br110=("192.168.110.176/24")

brctl_br110=( "setfd 0" "sethello 1" "stp off" )

depend_br110() {

need net.eth0

}

bridge_br217="vlan350"

config_br217=("null")

brctl_br217=( "setfd 0" "sethello 1" "stp off" )

depend_br13() {

need net.eth0

}

bridge_br13="vlan351"

config_br13=("192.168.13.176/24")

routes_br13=( "default via 192.168.13.1")

brctl_br13=( "setfd 0" "sethello 1" "stp off" )

depend_br13() {

need net.eth0

}

bridge_br15="vlan352"

#config_br15=("192.168.15.176/24")

#routes_br15=( "default via 192.168.15.1")

config_br15=("null")

brctl_br15=( "setfd 0" "sethello 1" "stp off" )

depend_br15() {

need net.eth0

}

```

Thank you!

Flobian

----------

## Flobian

This is a workaround only:

```

# /etc/conf.d/local.start

# This is a good place to load any misc programs

# on startup (use &>/dev/null to hide output)

/sbin/ip link add link eth0 name vlan20 type vlan id 20

/sbin/ip link add link eth0 name vlan110 type vlan id 110

/sbin/ip link add link eth0 name vlan350 type vlan id 350

/sbin/ip link add link eth0 name vlan351 type vlan id 351

/sbin/ip link add link eth0 name vlan352 type vlan id 352

/etc/init.d/net.br13 start 

/etc/init.d/net.br15 start 

/etc/init.d/net.br20 start 

/etc/init.d/net.br110 start 

/etc/init.d/net.br100 start 

/etc/init.d/net.br217 start 

```

----------

## Gef

You should convert your baselayout1-style conf.d/net to using the new syntax. See /usr/share/doc/openrc-0.8.3-r1/net.example.bz2

----------

